# Official 2018 Gardening Thread



## seminole wind

I don't think I've grown any veggies in 20 years. And Florida is a challenge to me. But I started some seeds and got my yellow wax beans planted . Next is these peas that are 6 inches tall and need to be trellised. My tomatoes are sprouting. I need to plant my cuke seeds. Gosh it seems like everything needs a trellis this year except the lettuce! I am going to guess that eggplants trellis too???

I have a Bunch of Crinum Lilies that need to go. If anyone likes them just pay me shipping. I get white or pink flowers, and can't remember which are which. If you don't know what they are, google them. They're kind of interesting and do multiply.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sounds like you are off to a good start.I stake the eggplants if the fruit gets heavy.So far I only have Brussels Sprouts sprouts.I'll be starting a bunch of stuff in a couple of weeks.I know it's spring but Mother Nature isn't cooperating.I was looking at the asparagus bed yesterday and there is standing water on each row(and now 2' of snow,too)and temps are way below normal.


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> I don't think I've grown any veggies in 20 years. And Florida is a challenge to me. But I started some seeds and got my yellow wax beans planted . Next is these peas that are 6 inches tall and need to be trellised. My tomatoes are sprouting. I need to plant my cuke seeds. Gosh it seems like everything needs a trellis this year except the lettuce! I am going to guess that eggplants trellis too???
> 
> I have a Bunch of Crinum Lilies that need to go. If anyone likes them just pay me shipping. I get white or pink flowers, and can't remember which are which. If you don't know what they are, google them. They're kind of interesting and do multiply.


They look beautiful but NY weather would kill 'em dead


----------



## seminole wind

Sue you have a good excuse-until May, LOL
CQ are Brussel sprouts worth growing? I eat them all the time (frozen food)


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,they produce like crazy but you have to pick them when they're 2" for best flavor but you can "manicure" them and throw them in the freezer.Down there in Fla you could probably grow them most of the year,if not all year,because they are cold weather plants(not sure what your brutal summer heat would do to them).


----------



## chickenqueen

I bought some cabbage seeds and I'm going to start them today and hopefully I can put them out with the Brussels Sprouts.I need to throw some "cooked" straw/chicken poop on the asparagus bed if it ever quits raining.


----------



## seminole wind

I wonder if you get more rain than we do?

Black Snake. We had a 2-3 foot black snake that got caught up in a lump of deer fencing (won't buy anymore of that) . I go out and snip away as much as I can and it's wrapped tight around his body, but I'm doing my best at snipping the webbing without snipping the snake. He was very patient with me. He ran under something with some web still really tight on his skin, like embedded and if I can't find him I hope he can survive with it on. Maybe after he digests he can get it off. I feel bad for him.


----------



## chickenqueen

I like snakes,anything that eats rodents is alright by me.I had deer netting up at the border and a neighbor's hen got caught in it and sliced most of her comb off and one of the geese got caught in it and hurt an "ankle".I took it down and bought real fence.I liked the deer netting until the injuries happened.I won't be using it again.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea that's the end of deer netting use. The snake was really cute- especially when my snake o phobia hubs is standing behind me saying "Oh he's ready to strike!". I hope I terrified him (hubs) real good.


----------



## chickenqueen

I went to start my cabbage but I can't find the seed packet I just bought.I have to buy more today.In another week or two the moon will be right to start the maters,peppers,okra and egg plant.I don't know if planting to the moon's phase really works but it doesn't hurt to do it.We're still below normal temps.We're usually in the 60's but the temps have been in the 30's and 40's.I'm beginning to believe there is a mini ice age coming.I hope I'm wrong...


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I went to start my cabbage but I can't find the seed packet I just bought.I have to buy more today.In another week or two the moon will be right to start the maters,peppers,okra and egg plant.I don't know if planting to the moon's phase really works but it doesn't hurt to do it.We're still below normal temps.We're usually in the 60's but the temps have been in the 30's and 40's.I'm beginning to believe there is a mini ice age coming.I hope I'm wrong...


We have snow today...supposed to be really cold here for the next week or so then maybe spring will arrive.
I need this nonsense to stop - I got stuff to do!
After the latest windstorm I have 3 ash, 1 maple, 1 old apple and a few other miscellaneous trees to buck and split....


----------



## seminole wind

Today I found yesterday's snake in another tangle dead. Black snake. 10 feet away I find a brown snake tangled and dead. How sad! I ripped the rest of the deer fencing down.


----------



## DuckRunner

I planted 6 bags of potatoes a week ago, 60 olive saplings, LOTS of flowers (I think they come out next year) also a baby palm tree and last of all 6 Syrian pines and umbrella pines (my favourite pines) from Spain.


----------



## boskelli1571

DuckRunner said:


> I planted 6 bags of potatoes a week ago, 60 olive saplings, LOTS of flowers (I think they come out next year) also a baby palm tree and last of all 6 Syrian pines and umbrella pines (my favourite pines) from Spain.


Wow! You want to come garden at my place??


----------



## chickenqueen

DuckRunner said:


> I planted 6 bags of potatoes a week ago, 60 olive saplings, LOTS of flowers (I think they come out next year) also a baby palm tree and last of all 6 Syrian pines and umbrella pines (my favourite pines) from Spain.


DR,where have you been?I am glad to see you back and you are doing ok.Sounds like you've been busy.


----------



## seminole wind

Olive saplings? What temp can they grow? Do you "brine" them yourself?


----------



## chickenqueen

I found my cabbage seeds yesterday and got them started.I had thought I put them with the next batch to start and then looked every where else several times over.I found them with the the next batch of seeds after looking again yesterday.Go figure!!!I hope you all get a good laugh out of this,I didn't....


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I found my cabbage seeds yesterday and got them started.I had thought I put them with the next batch to start and then looked every where else several times over.I found them with the the next batch of seeds after looking again yesterday.Go figure!!!I hope you all get a good laugh out of this,I didn't....


That's nothing..I thought I had forgotten my parsnip seeds and ordered some more, then found the ones I already had. I will have enough parsnips to feed the entire community now


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh,I love parsnips and I've got my first seeds this year and I'm gonna try them and carrots in pots,we got clay under the dirt.Got any advice?I've never grown either but I'm tired of GMO foods and want to be self sufficient and eat honest-to-goodness food.I will learn how to can this year.Next is a couple off milk goats(Dale is slowly warming to the idea)but probably not this year,too much is going on.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> Oh,I love parsnips and I've got my first seeds this year and I'm gonna try them and carrots in pots,we got clay under the dirt.Got any advice?I've never grown either but I'm tired of GMO foods and want to be self sufficient and eat honest-to-goodness food.I will learn how to can this year.Next is a couple off milk goats(Dale is slowly warming to the idea)but probably not this year,too much is going on.


Parsnips are wonderful, especially after the first frost!
As they are roots, you need to try to remove rocks etc. otherwise the roots with fork or twist, much like carrots, just spade it over well to break up the soil a bit - I too have clay. They don't care to be pampered so resist the temptation to amend the bed with goodies before you plant.
The only year I amended the soil I got 0 parsnips . I find them very easy to grow, but you have to weed diligently for the first couple of months b/c they grow quite slowly. Enjoy


----------



## seminole wind

I would imagine carrots need soft dirt


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> I would imagine carrots need soft dirt


Without a doubt they do better in soft friable dirt, but if you loosen up the clay down to around 6 inches or so and remove rocks they will grow. They just won't be picture perfect.


----------



## seminole wind

I still had some deer fencing left and what do you know???..? I found another black snake caught in it. He did his little hissing, LOL. I put a glove on to hold his head and snipped it all off. Then I made sure the was no more anywhere!!! Little guy left happy.

Now why do I catch 3 snakes in 2 days? Does this mean we have alot? Maybe they'Re after frogs.

I was talking to the "snake" man Charlie at the barn who's a worker. I found out that last week a snake fell out of the rafters with a RAT in his mouth. He took it home.

After all this, there is NO doubt in my mind that my one silkie roo got his head swallowed and spit out. More tomorrow.


----------



## chickenqueen

Maybe they are attracted to the rodents,black snakes' favorites or the eggs.It's too cold for snakes here but I've seen turtles in the pond already.


----------



## seminole wind

Sorry, the snake fell out of the rafters with a rat in it's mouth at the barn I keep my horse at.

These snakes on my property so far have mouths that can maybe get my thumb down. They have tiny heads. I remember last year I was overrun with tadpoles so maybe that's it. Could be frogs.


----------



## DuckRunner

chickenqueen said:


> DR,where have you been?I am glad to see you back and you are doing ok.Sounds like you've been busy.


I was really busy back in England, I went to spain for some other olives, then back, then back to iran again. i'm really sorry I haven't got much time to go on here.
yeah I was busy all right! hehe


----------



## DuckRunner

seminolewind said:


> Olive saplings? What temp can they grow? Do you "brine" them yourself?


I am not sure what temperature but they seem fine at this temp (30 c) if you water them.
Brine, as in brining an olive?


----------



## boskelli1571

DuckRunner said:


> I was really busy back in England, I went to spain for some other olives, then back, then back to iran again. i'm really sorry I haven't got much time to go on here.
> yeah I was busy all right! hehe


Whereabouts in England? I used to live in Bath, Somerset


----------



## chickenqueen

I need to be tilling rows for the Brussels Sprouts and cabbage but there is so much standing water, more rain in the forecast and we're below normal temp wise.


----------



## seminole wind

Can you make taller rows to plant the seeds? My sand does not hold water. So I mix it 1/3 sand, 1/3 aged horse manure, and 1/3 some commercial compost that looks like dirt.

My pea seed did not grow hardy stems. I have them trellised but they haven't used it yet. The seem to just fold over. My beans are doing good. My tomato seeds are slow. I might buy some established plants.


----------



## DuckRunner

seminolewind said:


> Olive saplings? What temp can they grow? Do you "brine" them yourself?





boskelli1571 said:


> Whereabouts in England? I used to live in Bath, Somerset


i used to live in Braintree (Essex) but now in thetford


----------



## boskelli1571

DuckRunner said:


> i used to live in Braintree (Essex) but now in thetford


Thetford is a beautiful, old historic town


----------



## seminole wind

The beans and pea sprouts I planted seem to have such thin stalks. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## seminole wind

I've planted 5 bare root roses.  The last 2 are the same roses planted at the same time with the same care. One is growing leaves and the other seems like it's dying. I've never killed a rose bush! I'll have to contact Edmund's and see about a replacement.


----------



## chickenqueen

Have you fertilized any of them?I usually do mine when 4" tall.I don't know anything about roses but I'm sure they would benefit from a little fertilizer,especially when transplanted.Some of my Brussels Sprouts have spindly stalks and I hope they get thicker as they grow.


----------



## seminole wind

The roses were fertilized when I saw growth. 
I think I'll be better off buying established tomato plants, these grow so slow.


----------



## chickenqueen

I've seen veggie plants for sale here already.They looked like they were frostbit and half dead.Technically we can't plant until the middle of May so I don't know why they have plants out now.I start a bunch of plants next week and I'm trying to figure out where to put them,my windowsill/plant light are at full capacity.


----------



## seminole wind

I think I'll just dig trenches and plant the seeds mixed up, LOL. 
Maybe I'll plant some in a different area and see if that does it. They are planted in the hottest part of the yard . 

The rose people are sending me another rose. I still have no idea why the one is dying off. Maybe there was a problem with the graft.


----------



## DuckRunner

seminolewind said:


> I've planted 5 bare root roses. The last 2 are the same roses planted at the same time with the same care. One is growing leaves and the other seems like it's dying. I've never killed a rose bush! I'll have to contact Edmund's and see about a replacement.


Seminolewind, the rose murderer.


----------



## chickenqueen

Don't feel bad about the rose bush.A lot of trees I plant don't make it,out of ten trees I planted last year(or the year before),three are getting leaves.On the other hand,trees that plant themselves in places where I don't want trees are almost impossible to kill,mostly around the pond.I'm damned if I do,damned if I don't but I keep trying.


----------



## seminole wind

DuckRunner said:


> Seminolewind, the rose murderer.


Hey I resent that remark!!!    
I take these rose bushes very seriously. I guess Edmunds does too since they are sending out another one. In NY I had up to 88 rose bushes at one time. I can't say why this one died. When I replace it, I'll replace the dirt as well.

CQ I'll fertilize everything today. Maybe that's it. 
If you start plants early before the frost deadline, you can use milk cartons to put over them at night.


----------



## chickenqueen

I just retrieved the cabbage sprouts from the closet,I think I should've checked them sooner.They are 6" tall and I may need to start over.I've never grown cabbage and I wonder if I can bury them to the top.I'll have to research it later today.........


----------



## seminole wind

you had sprouts in the closet?


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,it's dark in the closet and there's an outlet to plug the heating pad in to get them to sprout faster with a little heat.I need to buy a plastic greenhouse for the next batch,hopefully today.The next two weeks are good for starting seeds according to the moon phase,if you believe in these things.It worked for chicks hatched under the moon phase last Sept("by accident").The rooster started crowing at 7 wks,the hens started laying at 4 mos and a hen hatched 2 babies at 6 mos.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,it's dark in the closet and there's an outlet to plug the heating pad in to get them to sprout faster with a little heat.I need to buy a plastic greenhouse for the next batch,hopefully today.The next two weeks are good for starting seeds according to the moon phase,if you believe in these things.It worked for chicks hatched under the moon phase last Sept("by accident").The rooster started crowing at 7 wks,the hens started laying at 4 mos and a hen hatched 2 babies at 6 mos.


I had one of those mini-greenhouses - they work well, but I found the plastic covering disintergrates after 1 year. The price of the new cover isn't too bad tho'


----------



## seminole wind

Shoot. I spent an hour untangling electronic fence about 50 feet and put it around my garden area. I feel like putting all the seeds in a can and just shaking it in rows, LOL. Daylilies are going good.

Back to the snakes, I had 4 snakes trapped in mesh in 3 days. That's alot, isn't it? I am finding a broken egg every day. I wonder if it's a snake. My "snake " person says they swallow the egg and regurgitation the shell.


----------



## chickenqueen

Do the snakes hibernate during the winter in FLA?Maybe they were in a nest and everybody is waking up or they have a good food source nearby.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm watching the fake news and they just showed a Rumba type garden weeder.It was really neat and gets the weeds according to height of the weeds.A couple of members may remember I got geese last year to weed the garden,which turned into a disaster.They ate the plants and ignored the weeds.This year,they aren't allowed near my garden.Yesterday I started 3 types of tomatoes and 4 types of peppers.I did't feel like going to the store for a greenhouse so I used ALL of my big Tupperware containers instead.LOL When they all sprout ,I'll start the okra, squash, melons, cabbage(again) and eggplants.That way I can tell the difference between weeds and plants.


----------



## seminole wind

You have a point, CQ. Maybe they do hibernate. Ha! Poor things, we get a week or two of 80's and the last few nights our heat clicked on. 

I am determined to grow eggplant (small ones), tomatoes , scallions, beans, peas, yellow squash, cukes, lettuce, peppers.... Good thing is that if there's too much at once, the chickens can have a buffet!


----------



## chickenqueen

When the garden is done,I turn the chickens loose in it.The following year I have veggies popping up all over the yard and they usually look better than the ones in the garden.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, sounds like fun . Maybe I''ll let them all loose in there!

Yesterday was fun. I peeled 3 cucumbers and removed the seed part. Washed well and put in the Cuisinart and make nice size morsels. What vultures!!!!! One of them tried to eat the paper plate as well! I don't know how it is but before I even get to the chickens they all start "bawking" as if they can smell it coming. Kinda interesting.


----------



## chickenqueen

Mine come running to see me,expecting treats.If I have something,I'm completely surrounded and can't move any further.If I come out empty handed,they quickly lose interest and walk away dejected.


----------



## seminole wind

I managed to plant a row of seeds outside yesterday. Of course I had help from my 2 Speckled Sussex. 

Today they are pouring concrete on the sides of my driveway. Busy day.


----------



## chickenqueen

My seeds are sprouting except the Pablano peppers,sometimes the peppers take longer.Here's my garden so far-Brussels Sprouts,3 kinds of tomatoes and 3 0f 4 different kinds of peppers.Plus,there's my fruit trees=2 pomegranate bushes,2 fig trees and behind the a lemon,lime,orange ad tangerine trees.


----------



## boskelli1571

I got outside today, put in spinach, weeded the strawberry beds and planted 12 new strawb plants to replace those that died over winter. The girls helped with the weeding of course...


----------



## chickenqueen

Hopefully we warm up and dry out soon.There is 2" of water in the yard,including the garden area.I hope it dries out in the next month or I won't be able to plant there.


----------



## dawg53

I got two Juliet tomato plants planted the other day. I'm expecting a lot of tomatoes from them like last time.


----------



## seminole wind

My seeds outside are coming up! I have much better luck with sprouting in the garden vs the indoor starters. Great!


----------



## boskelli1571

Planted the peas yesterday


----------



## chickenqueen

I started the okra and egg plant and restarted my tomatillas because none sprouted.I've got the Brussels Sprouts out,hardening them in the goose pen.I had it closed but a goose was going crazy trying to get in there so I opened it up.I hope they don't eat the Brussels Sprouts.


----------



## seminole wind

I think my chickens are eating my ornamental grass! 

Anyone grow Shasta daisies from seed?


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> I think my chickens are eating my ornamental grass!
> 
> Anyone grow Shasta daisies from seed?


No - never needed to - they grow like weeds - they should do well I think


----------



## seminole wind

Well i'm having seeds sprouts! Better than the ones started early.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have an asparagus.We planted them last year.The last time I looked at them they were under 2" of water.I figured they drowned.I can't pick them until 2020 and I hope the geese don't eat them.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I have an asparagus.We planted them last year.The last time I looked at them they were under 2" of water.I figured they drowned.I can't pick them until 2020 and I hope the geese don't eat them.


I think asparagus is pretty tough. My girls are using the asparagus bed as a dust bath right now until I put up the fencing to keep them out.
They love to dust bath under the asparagus leaves in summer - it keeps them cool


----------



## chickenqueen

My pablano peppers finally sprouted but only 2 tomatillas have sprouted,the seeds are only 3 y o. LOL I ran out of room on the windowsill.Dale took the back off a bookcase so I could use that.I've got okra,cabbage and egg plant in the closet now.When they sprout,I'm done with all that,the rest(corn ,carrots and parsnips)get planted outside next month or beginning of June,whenever it gets warm enough,if it gets warm enough.


----------



## seminole wind

At this point I'm just watering and fertilizing. I learning how to cook all these vegetarian meals.


----------



## seminole wind

Now I know why I gave up growing stuff. Voles. Tunnels around plants. PIA! I think my only recourse is to build raised gardens with hardware cloth bottoms. 

How high should I make the sides?


----------



## boskelli1571

seminolewind said:


> Now I know why I gave up growing stuff. Voles. Tunnels around plants. PIA! I think my only recourse is to build raised gardens with hardware cloth bottoms.
> 
> How high should I make the sides?


Mine are around 6-8 inches...the chipmunks climb right over little b*******.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have a mole and it makes big tunnels.I thought they were mouse size but they're rat size.I tried to kill it last fall but failed.I'm gonna let it live,life expectancy is about 3 years.I got put up with it for 2 more years.LOL They don't eat your plants but eat grubs,worms and other ground dwelling insects.


seminolewind said:


> At this point I'm just watering and fertilizing. I learning how to cook all these vegetarian meals.


I've got a delicious recipe for egg plant sandwiches if you're interested.Easy to make and even easier to eat.I FINALLY found parsnip seeds.I have looked for them for a month.I'm planting them and carrots in big pots.Couldn't get the dirt or sand(they had different colors of sand which were really pretty colors)but I'll stop by Lowe's today and get what I need.I also bought barley seed yesterday.I've never grown it and I'm not this year but it will be priceless if SHTF.Still gotta order rice seed which would also be priceless unless we're headed for an ice age,then we'll all be screwed.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I have a mole and it makes big tunnels.I thought they were mouse size but they're rat size.I tried to kill it last fall but failed.I'm gonna let it live,life expectancy is about 3 years.I got put up with it for 2 more years.LOL They don't eat your plants but eat grubs,worms and other ground dwelling insects.
> I've got a delicious recipe for egg plant sandwiches if you're interested.Easy to make and even easier to eat.I FINALLY found parsnip seeds.I have looked for them for a month.I'm planting them and carrots in big pots.Couldn't get the dirt or sand(they had different colors of sand which were really pretty colors)but I'll stop by Lowe's today and get what I need.I also bought barley seed yesterday.I've never grown it and I'm not this year but it will be priceless if SHTF.Still gotta order rice seed which would also be priceless unless we're headed for an ice age,then we'll all be screwed.


How much area do you farm?


----------



## seminole wind

Rice? Don't they get planted in water?
Well this mole circles the same plant everyday . It hasn't grown since I got it a few months ago. So I dug it up and moved it. The other one it circles is a rose and I can't move that-it'll get mad. Maybe some broken glass..........There are no bugs around my plants or living in my beach sand yard. I would say voles but I haven't seen any roots eaten. If I stick a hose in one it runs and runs.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I don't think I've grown any veggies in 20 years. And Florida is a challenge to me. But I started some seeds and got my yellow wax beans planted . Next is these peas that are 6 inches tall and need to be trellised. My tomatoes are sprouting. I need to plant my cuke seeds. Gosh it seems like everything needs a trellis this year except the lettuce! I am going to guess that eggplants trellis too???
> 
> I have a Bunch of Crinum Lilies that need to go. If anyone likes them just pay me shipping. I get white or pink flowers, and can't remember which are which. If you don't know what they are, google them. They're kind of interesting and do multiply.


I'm new here and I didn't go back and read the entire thread to this point but here's an idea. If you have the space, you could plant corn (a 1 ft x 1 ft square is enough for 2 plants one plant catty corner to the other) and then in the "empty" corners of the square, plant your cukes or peas or any other vining plants, they use the corn as a trellis and you get more veggies in the same space. You also get the bonus of a few cobs of fresh corn!
Just an idea, that's what I do. I only have a 14ft x 36 ft garden space so I have to cram as much as possible into it.


----------



## chickenqueen

Try soap free brillo pads(I forget what it's really called) cut up to make sharp ends.It also works in mouse/rat holes.The sharp ends hurt their paws and noses and they will avoid it.It would be really easy to stuff in a tunnel and safer than broken glass.The rice is really for future references but I've got a really wet spot that would be perfect and it would be something different for the geese to eat and I can find out how hard or easy it is to grow,for future references.This year I'm breaking my garden up.Some plants,probably the maters,tomatillas and peppers in the front where they are protected from the evening sun.Plus,the maters can't grow with a lot of other plants like the Brussels Sprouts and corn which are going out back along with the okra.Still have to decide where to put the squash,cabbage and melons.Never thought about letting the squash and melons climb the corn.Interesting concept.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks, Sylie. That sounds like square foot gardening. I'm going back to that way because I need some raised beds with wire underneath. And the theory behind it is good.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Thanks, Sylie. That sounds like square foot gardening. I'm going back to that way because I need some raised beds with wire underneath. And the theory behind it is good.


It is square foot gardening, I am a little "organized", some have accused me of being OCD so this way of gardening satisfies my need to be organized and precise, I like everything to be in order lol *blush*, yes, I am one of those that straightens crooked pictures in other people's homes hahaha...oh dear.

I am currently fighting with my need to have a vegetable garden and an herb garden seperate while still trying to companion plant since so many herbs keep certain bugs from certain plants (like marigolds keep tomato hornworms away etc). I sit at my desk with my graph paper in front of me, erasing and rewriting and erasing and rewriting trying to decide if I am going to plant herbs with the veggies or not and if I am going to plant the herbs with the veggies then which herbs do I plant where since some herbs work for several different veggies. What to do, what to do!

And I just realized that I am ranting, I do apologize, I'll post this now and be done boring you!


----------



## chickenqueen

Sylie,you're in good company,I don't use graph paper but I keep planning and changing on notebook paper.I'm running out of time and windowsill space.I was going to start hardening everything I've sprouted but it got cold and windy again and solar storms tomorrow.I'm planting the carrots and parsnips in pots today,if it doesn't rain.I think they'll be ok now.PS-I've been finding ticks on me,it's gonna be another bad year.I really need to get some guineas.Make sure you check yourself good when going in.They carry diseases,Lyme disease can affect you the rest of your life.Be vigilant!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie said:


> It is square foot gardening, I am a little "organized", some have accused me of being OCD so this way of gardening satisfies my need to be organized and precise, I like everything to be in order lol *blush*, yes, I am one of those that straightens crooked pictures in other people's homes hahaha...oh dear.
> 
> I am currently fighting with my need to have a vegetable garden and an herb garden seperate while still trying to companion plant since so many herbs keep certain bugs from certain plants (like marigolds keep tomato hornworms away etc). I sit at my desk with my graph paper in front of me, erasing and rewriting and erasing and rewriting trying to decide if I am going to plant herbs with the veggies or not and if I am going to plant the herbs with the veggies then which herbs do I plant where since some herbs work for several different veggies. What to do, what to do!
> 
> And I just realized that I am ranting, I do apologize, I'll post this now and be done boring you!


LOL, I get in the writing mood in the early am hours. 
Someone gave me a square foot gardening book and that's where I learned to grow anything and everything.

This year I started out organized but ended up with a messier arrangement than I wanted. Trying to figure out what needs to be staked.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Sylie,you're in good company,I don't use graph paper but I keep planning and changing on notebook paper.I'm running out of time and windowsill space.I was going to start hardening everything I've sprouted but it got cold and windy again and solar storms tomorrow.I'm planting the carrots and parsnips in pots today,if it doesn't rain.I think they'll be ok now.PS-I've been finding ticks on me,it's gonna be another bad year.I really need to get some guineas.Make sure you check yourself good when going in.They carry diseases,Lyme disease can affect you the rest of your life.Be vigilant!!!


I'm glad that I'm not alone! I feel like a freak sometimes out there in my garden with my tape measure, graph paper, little Popsicle sticks and string lol, the neighbors gaping out their windows.
We haven't seen any ticks at all...YET. They will come, they always do and yes, we are always careful to check and take precautions before going out (long sleeves, tall boots, garden hat etc) and before coming in. Guineas? What do they do for ticks? I have never had any and never researched them.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> LOL, I get in the writing mood in the early am hours.
> Someone gave me a square foot gardening book and that's where I learned to grow anything and everything.
> 
> This year I started out organized but ended up with a messier arrangement than I wanted. Trying to figure out what needs to be staked.


My husband told me this morning that if I don't get the garden planted this week then he's going to take over and just scatter miscellaneous seeds all over the place! GAAAAAAH!!! oh the chaos! the whole idea makes me want to curl up in a ball and cry.
Yeah, things are not going quite as I had planned either, it's not messy but somehow, somewhere, I miscalculated something and I'm running out of space and still have a ton of stuff I want to put in. I'm ALMOST thinking about getting rid of my ducks so I can have their space for gardening. (did I say that? omg I must be sick! oh my poor duckies!) I wouldn't do that but they do have prime garden space they are sitting on.


----------



## boskelli1571

Looks like a warm but overcast day -so I'm off to the garden to plant.


----------



## chickenqueen

Guineas eat ticks and fleas in the yard,I didn't have a tick or flea problem when I had guineas,or any insects for that matter.My yard is still too wet to till.Nothing worse than tilling mud and clay.I really need to get the Brussels Sprouts planted,they're too big for their cups.I'm planting carrots and parsnips today in pots.It's going down in the 40's tonight but after that it's 50's and 60's nighttime temps.Everything goes out tomorrow to be hardened off.Then I can plant my herbs since I'll get the window sills back.Dried thyme works well in the coop to keep the flies away.I also am going to spread peppermint seed around the house to cut down on insects and rodents.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Guineas eat ticks and fleas in the yard,I didn't have a tick or flea problem when I had guineas,or any insects for that matter.My yard is still too wet to till.Nothing worse than tilling mud and clay.I really need to get the Brussels Sprouts planted,they're too big for their cups.I'm planting carrots and parsnips today in pots.It's going down in the 40's tonight but after that it's 50's and 60's nighttime temps.Everything goes out tomorrow to be hardened off.Then I can plant my herbs since I'll get the window sills back.Dried thyme works well in the coop to keep the flies away.I also am going to spread peppermint seed around the house to cut down on insects and rodents.


OH I had no idea about the guineas, interesting! I'll have to check and see if we are allowed guineas here and do some research on them, we always have massive fleas, it's a constant battle against them. I have room for 2 guineas maybe 4 if I have to rehome my d'Uccle's. Do they get along with ducks? Could i house them with the ducks?

Edited after checking city ordinance: nope, can't have guineas. "Pea fowl and guinea fowl are expressly prohibited" ....sad!


----------



## chickenqueen

Does it say why guineas are prohibited?They aren't very noisy but they are on the wild side and fly.I don't have any now and you have to buy them in lots of 30 from the hatchery,I only want half a dozen or so, so what to do with the other 24.That's why I don't have any now but I'm watching local livestock sales.Maybe someone else got 30 and need to sell some.They really did make a big difference in the insect population.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Does it say why guineas are prohibited?They aren't very noisy but they are on the wild side and fly.I don't have any now and you have to buy them in lots of 30 from the hatchery,I only want half a dozen or so, so what to do with the other 24.That's why I don't have any now but I'm watching local livestock sales.Maybe someone else got 30 and need to sell some.They really did make a big difference in the insect population.


the entire sentence says: "Limited to poultry not generally considered excessively noisy- chicken roosters, pea fowl and guinea fowl are expressly prohibited (generally limit to hens, females of breed.)"

30? oh, I can only have 10 birds total and I have 3 chickens, 3 ducks and the 2 d'Uccle's.

As for what to do with the other 24, maybe someone else wants some and you could go in together?


----------



## seminole wind

Went to load up my pickup with aged manure yesterday, but it started raining. Crap!


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie said:


> My husband told me this morning that if I don't get the garden planted this week then he's going to take over and just scatter miscellaneous seeds all over the place! GAAAAAAH!!! oh the chaos! the whole idea makes me want to curl up in a ball and cry.
> Yeah, things are not going quite as I had planned either, it's not messy but somehow, somewhere, I miscalculated something and I'm running out of space and still have a ton of stuff I want to put in. I'm ALMOST thinking about getting rid of my ducks so I can have their space for gardening. (did I say that? omg I must be sick! oh my poor duckies!) I wouldn't do that but they do have prime garden space they are sitting on.


There are many times I think about just scattering the seeds. But I live on beach sand nothing will grow.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Went to load up my pickup with aged manure yesterday, but it started raining. Crap!


Oh well that stinks, maybe today you can do it.


----------



## chickenqueen

Nobody I know keeps poultry,I won't buy 30 if I'm gonna be stuck with them all.That sucks that you are limited to 10 birds.Can you move? LOL


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> There are many times I think about just scattering the seeds. But I live on beach sand nothing will grow.


Raised beds maybe? make a big huge raised bed, load it with topsoil mixed with fertilizer, peat etc and then toss in the seeds!


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Nobody I know keeps poultry,I won't buy 30 if I'm gonna be stuck with them all.That sucks that you are limited to 10 birds.Can you move? LOL


Actually we have considered moving outside the city limits. We make our final house payment at the end of this month-Hooray!!!!
But my husband doesn't really want to move, he likes this house and since we are JUST paying it off, he doesn't want to start over with a new house payment/rent or whatever. I get that, but still....I want my birds!

I understand not wanting to have all 30. Maybe you have a community billboard or something either physical or online that you could post something asking if anyone would want to go in with you on them?


----------



## boskelli1571

Good productive day - planted beets, parsnips, lettuce, radish, swiss chard, red kale onions and carrots...weather looks like it's going to hold for a few days, so maybe I can get most of the garden done over the week, fingers crossed


----------



## Sylie

boskelli1571 said:


> Good productive day - planted beets, parsnips, lettuce, radish, swiss chard, red kale onions and carrots...weather looks like it's going to hold for a few days, so maybe I can get most of the garden done over the week, fingers crossed


Awesome! You did better than I did, I only got broccoli, rosemary, carrots and sage planted. But my corn is up!! It's about a half inch tall today! I'm so excited!


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie said:


> Actually we have considered moving outside the city limits. We make our final house payment at the end of this month-Hooray!!!!
> But my husband doesn't really want to move, he likes this house and since we are JUST paying it off, he doesn't want to start over with a new house payment/rent or whatever. I get that, but still....I want my birds!
> 
> I understand not wanting to have all 30. Maybe you have a community billboard or something either physical or online that you could post something asking if anyone would want to go in with you on them?


If they are all BO's or BR's, they would be hard to count! Can you imagine?
the people behind me have a few sheep!
I can probably get alot of aged manure from my barn!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> If they are all BO's or BR's, they would be hard to count! Can you imagine?
> the people behind me have a few sheep!
> I can probably get alot of aged manure from my barn!


I cannot imagine, omg lol
I'll bet you could get a TON of manure! that would be great lol


----------



## seminole wind

I keep wondering why my daylilies look so scrawny then I realize I've just started. I'm so impatient!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I keep wondering why my daylilies look so scrawny then I realize I've just started. I'm so impatient!


I get that! I was showing my garden to my Mom this morning and thinking..."all this work and you have to bend over and squint to see the sprouts! Where are my vegetables?!?!"


----------



## chickenqueen

Sylie,congrats on paying your house off next month.I bet that feels awesome.I'd be like your hubby and would want to would stay there.In between rain showers Sunday,I planted the carrots and parsnips.2







hens ate my parsnip seeds already and I have to buy more seed.I have to put up a fence around them.I haven't been to the garden area in a week and I hope it has dried out some so I can till it.It rained Sat and Sun but not a lot,most of it missed us.I'm taking my sprouts out today,I don't know how many I have but I went through 3 bags of 45 styrofoam cups.I' afraid to actually count them.I"ll give some away or plant them in random spots so the animals get some,too.


----------



## seminole wind

Yea, your unwanted or unused vegetables will never go to waste!


----------



## seminole wind

I planted my eggplant seeds in 2 different spots, some in a starter kit and others outside, and Nothing sprouted. Maybe they are poor seeds. So I'm waiting for more seeds.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Sylie,congrats on paying your house off next month.I bet that feels awesome.I'd be like your hubby and would want to would stay there.In between rain showers Sunday,I planted the carrots and parsnips.2
> View attachment 29565
> hens ate my parsnip seeds already and I have to buy more seed.I have to put up a fence around them.I haven't been to the garden area in a week and I hope it has dried out some so I can till it.It rained Sat and Sun but not a lot,most of it missed us.I'm taking my sprouts out today,I don't know how many I have but I went through 3 bags of 45 styrofoam cups.I' afraid to actually count them.I"ll give some away or plant them in random spots so the animals get some,too.


I think they are trying to help. They don't think that's the parsnip pot, it must be a beet pot or something so they dug them up for you so you wouldn't have to do it when you realized your mistake hahahaha....


----------



## chickenqueen

I took everything outside and last night my tomatillas were wilted and laying down.They were the hardest to sprout and I had to do 2 different sets but the second batch seemed strong.I may not have tomatillas this year(or parsnips).......


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> I took everything outside and last night my tomatillas were wilted and laying down.They were the hardest to sprout and I had to do 2 different sets but the second batch seemed strong.I may not have tomatillas this year(or parsnips).......


Fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I took everything outside and last night my tomatillas were wilted and laying down.They were the hardest to sprout and I had to do 2 different sets but the second batch seemed strong.I may not have tomatillas this year(or parsnips).......


I'm sorry about your tomatillas, I've never grown them before so I don't have any advice but I do know what it's like to have plants do that. Maybe they needed more water? Sometimes when my plants wilt like that, a good soaking perks them up. I don't know lol just a thought.


----------



## seminole wind

I have 2 squash that did that today. I guess it was too much sun , so next time I'll just start the seeds outside. I don't seem to have trouble with those.
I'm kindof stalled right now because I need compost to mix with the beach sand. Here's a few pics of my pathetic vegetables and some nice flowers.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> View attachment 29588
> View attachment 29589
> I have 2 squash that did that today. I guess it was too much sun , so next time I'll just start the seeds outside. I don't seem to have trouble with those.
> I'm kindof stalled right now because I need compost to mix with the beach sand. Here's a few pics of my pathetic vegetables and some nice flowers.
> 
> View attachment 29580
> View attachment 29582
> View attachment 29583
> View attachment 29584
> View attachment 29585
> View attachment 29586
> View attachment 29587


Wow, you have some beautiful flowers! That last pic of the rose bud is frameable quality, you did a great job taking it. One of my hobbies is nature photography, I'm no professional by any stretch but I am learning more all the time and have developed (haha...) a knack for it. 
Here are a couple of my favorites:


----------



## seminole wind

Wow! Yea you and I are both looking for That "frameable" pic. I also dabble with micro photography, like seeing the smile on an ant! 
I love your flowers. I think the roses like me (or their surroundings), took a while to figure it out. And I just started again with perinneals . So it's more of a nursery with starter plants.

I only crop, lighten or darken. No photoshop. As you can see the red roses were lightened or darkened too much and don't look right.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Wow! Yea you and I are both looking for That "frameable" pic. I also dabble with micro photography, like seeing the smile on an ant!
> I love your flowers. I think the roses like me (or their surroundings), took a while to figure it out. And I just started again with perinneals . So it's more of a nursery with starter plants.
> 
> I only crop, lighten or darken. No photoshop. As you can see the red roses were lightened or darkened too much and don't look right.


I don't edit my pictures at all, I just don't seem to get how to do it right and the pictures turn out stupid looking so all of my pictures are just "as is". I just find the right angle, lighting, wind direction etc and take the pic, if I don't like the result, I delete and try again.

I don't know what micro photography is. Can you explain it?


----------



## chickenqueen

Love the roses,Sem!!!Don't fret too much over the veggies,once they are well established they should take off.Did you fertilize them when you planted them?I had to buy fertilizer last week.It's Ecoscraps which is organic so I can say my garden is organic(not really)but I'm mentioning it because it's the first fertilizer I've ever used that doesn't smell like dead fish.I don't like fish for the most part and I hate the way it smells and it makes your hands stink.So this fertilizer gets an A+ from me and the plants seemed to like it too.


----------



## chickenqueen

My computer was having a bad day yesterday and won't let me post the last post right.The fertilizer is from Ecoscraps.My okra didn't make it but I'll plant it straight in the ground and make a note of it.I'm just really playing around with it,seeing what works and what don't.The maters,peppers and squash are doing great and I'm waiting on melons and the acorn squash to sprout,then I'm done with the inside sprouting.Hopefully I can get out and till this weekend and plant everything before it rains.Today,no rain,so I'm gonna spray the weeds with a homemade weedkiller safe for the insects,especially the honey bees,not so safe for the weeds.1 gallon distilled vinegar,1 cup table salt and 2 tbs dish soap.Cheap,easy to make,no poison,it kills weeds and doesn't pollute ground water,especially since there's a natural spring down there somewhere that feeds the pond.


----------



## seminole wind

Need to reply later.


----------



## seminole wind

Hi. Yes I fertilized. I gave them slow fertilizer and recently miracle grow that doubled their size in a week. 

I swear I have an area in my back yard where it's so hot nothing grows well. It's behind the west side of a shed and never gets any shade. My chickens suffered the heat there With shade that we tore the coop down. 

Does anyone grow Catmint? 

Sylie, micro (or macro) photography is taking pictures of like the hair on an ant's legs. I got my pics somewhere. I have an Olympus E-M 5 or something like that. It's called a 4/3 sized camera, a dslr, just smaller. The lenses are separate. It's a phenomenol camera but I want a zoom, not a lens that doesn't zoom. So I still have one more sell to make to buy the zoom. I also have a Panasonic DMC -FZ200. THAT takes great pictures with no fuss. It's called a "crossover" camera. I've learned alot on DPreview.Com. They have great forums on there for every type/brand of camera and good writeups on cameras, etc.

As for the rose bud, digital has made it cheap to get better pics. For example, take 100 pictures, maybe 12 are really good and maybe 1 or two are fantastic. The rest go to trash.


----------



## chickenqueen

I got catmint last year and it came back as promised.No flowers yet but it's bushy and spreading,I saw little plants around the main plant.Butterflies and humming birds love it and I saw butterflies I've never seen here before.I want to plant my peppers there but I don't really have any place else to put the catmint.I was talking to the geese as I sprayed the weed killer,not paying attention to what I was doing and sprayed the bushiest catmint plant(of course!!!).I rinsed it well and the damage isn't too bad.Also got a toad,which I also rinsed off.All of it's skin was still intact last night so hopefully it survived.The weed killer might be common household ingredients but it's detrimental to plants and toads(and probably other things,too).


----------



## seminole wind

Well I overdid today! I was going to get alot of aged manure, so I shoveled into my pick up for quite a while. Then Deb comes along (owner) and says "Let me get the bucket! Yes a tractor with a big scoop/bucket " and she drives it over and LOADS the pickup to the brim! YEA! So I am getting closer to my raised beds. 

I also have a dismantled 2 stall barn in the back and have lots of wood to build with!


----------



## chickenqueen

And lots more work.Now you know how to load the next load easily.You learned something new yesterday.Did you get a ride in on your horse?


----------



## chickenqueen

And a lot more work but at least you learned something and next time you can load up easily(unloading is up to you ).Yesterday morning I found the assaulted toad in a butternut squash(and I only have 4 of those).He had dug it up and got under it and I made him move and fixed the dirt,didn't seem like it hurt the plant.He returned to the same plant over night.I'll let it be because I don't think it hurt the plant and it's the least I c







an do since I sprayed his spot.


----------



## seminole wind

Yes I got a ride in. I stuck to simple because my trainer is working with her and she's probably sore using muscles she never used. She's such a love!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Hi. Yes I fertilized. I gave them slow fertilizer and recently miracle grow that doubled their size in a week.
> 
> I swear I have an area in my back yard where it's so hot nothing grows well. It's behind the west side of a shed and never gets any shade. My chickens suffered the heat there With shade that we tore the coop down.
> 
> Does anyone grow Catmint?
> 
> Sylie, micro (or macro) photography is taking pictures of like the hair on an ant's legs. I got my pics somewhere. I have an Olympus E-M 5 or something like that. It's called a 4/3 sized camera, a dslr, just smaller. The lenses are separate. It's a phenomenol camera but I want a zoom, not a lens that doesn't zoom. So I still have one more sell to make to buy the zoom. I also have a Panasonic DMC -FZ200. THAT takes great pictures with no fuss. It's called a "crossover" camera. I've learned alot on DPreview.Com. They have great forums on there for every type/brand of camera and good writeups on cameras, etc.
> 
> As for the rose bud, digital has made it cheap to get better pics. For example, take 100 pictures, maybe 12 are really good and maybe 1 or two are fantastic. The rest go to trash.


I grow catmint  Well, I did, the stray cats have destroyed my plants so I didn't plant any this year. They roll around in the catmint and in the process roll around in other plants and kill those too.

I figured it was something like that. I have an old slr that uses film so I never use it. all of my pictures are from my cell phone lol. Someday I want to get a good dslr with a good assortment of lenses. I'll check into that site you mentioned and probably just "lurk" since I don't have a "real" camera. Thx for the info!

speaking of planting, I just came in from planting the starts I had, I put in cucumbers, sunflowers (for the chickens mwahahah) and yellow squash, I still have zuccini to go in but I'm tired right now lol. Maybe Tuesday (I'll be out of town again tomorrow)


----------



## chickenqueen

I think I have carrots sprouting,never grew them before so I'm not sure what the sprouts look like.They are in pots with top soil so I'm assuming it carrots(or dandelions since they just puffed and spread with the wind).No parsnips yet,if the chickens left any seed...


----------



## seminole wind

I just really killed myself today . The pick up bed loaded to the brim with manure? I shoveled it all out. OMG I am so sore. Sore but happy cause that's a lot of manure.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I just really killed myself today . The pick up bed loaded to the brim with manure? I shoveled it all out. OMG I am so sore. Sore but happy cause that's a lot of manure.


Omg, I can't imagine how much work that was! I only planted pumpkin sprouts, cherry tomatoes and dug up a very huge 6 yr old rhubarb plant that was taking up a massive amount of garden space. I wasn't able to get it all up on one piece, it's broken into 7 or 8 but all chunks have a good amount of root. I am hoping that they'll be okay for replanting tomorrow in a better location. Any ideas on that? (oh, I put all of the chunks into a bucket of water for the night, I'll see how they are in the morning but I don't want to do the work replanting if they aren't going to work, that's a lot of back breaking work in my clay only soil for nothing)


----------



## chickenqueen

I got clay soil,too.Here it's gray.I haven't put anything in the ground yet but I got more parsnip seed + an extra 2 packs,just in case,and spread fence over the tops to keep the geese and chickens out of them.I'm starting with the maters and peppers because they're older.The farmers around are just now starting to get out in the fields so I'm still ok.


----------



## seminole wind

My tomato plants are taking off. We've had lots of rain. At least now I can grow some flower seeds. And more veggies.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I got clay soil,too.Here it's gray.I haven't put anything in the ground yet but I got more parsnip seed + an extra 2 packs,just in case,and spread fence over the tops to keep the geese and chickens out of them.I'm starting with the maters and peppers because they're older.The farmers around are just now starting to get out in the fields so I'm still ok.


My clay is a mix of brown and gray. 
I can't figure out what the heck happened to my yellow squash plants, they all had their 2 seed leaves plus one regular leaf and within 24 hours of planting in the ground, they got yellow splotches, withered and died. My zucc, pie pumpkins etc are all fine, it was just those yellow squashes. I've never had them do that before.


----------



## chickenqueen

I got my maters and peppers in the ground before it started raining,47 in all,plus 5 climbing tomatoes that I planted for the chickens and put next to the deck to have something to climb on.I think the geese ate 4 of them already.Oh well,no mater plants for the chickens.Everything else is protected from the geese and chickens.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I got my maters and peppers in the ground before it started raining,47 in all,plus 5 climbing tomatoes that I planted for the chickens and put next to the deck to have something to climb on.I think the geese ate 4 of them already.Oh well,no mater plants for the chickens.Everything else is protected from the geese and chickens.


I have herbs planted out for the chickens and ducks, sage, peppermint, thyme, rosemary etc and some for me inside the garden fence so they can't get them lol. They have theirs, I have mine! I think that's fair


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie I guess the first thing I'd do is plant seeds somewhere else. Maybe there's something in the dirt there.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Sylie I guess the first thing I'd do is plant seeds somewhere else. Maybe there's something in the dirt there.


That's possible but I have tomatoes on the other end of the garden that are now coming up with those same yellow dots, it doesn't seem to be affecting the health of the plants like it did the yellow squash, the squash were fine in the evening and dead the next morning, the tomatoes started showing the spots a few days ago and don't seem to be having issues. But come to think of it, I also planted sunflowers, nasturtiums, carrots and onions in the same general area and none of them have come up at all...hmmm kind of odd though. I've always planted things there in the past, I have no idea, I'm just thinking out loud. Thx for the idea! I'll discuss it with my husband, maybe he'll have an idea on what to do about it, maybe lye? or DE?


----------



## chickenqueen

Kinda sounds like blight,a fungus.It gets pretty bad around here and I thought it came from the store bought plants.That's why I started growing my own plants from seed.If it happens this year,I'm going to try the Borax on them as an anti-fungal spray and see if that helps.Also,try giving them some Epsom salts,1 tbs/gallon of water.It helps all plants by replenishing the magnesium,even house plants.


----------



## seminole wind

I think I'd try CQ's chemicals and skip the lye, LOL!
My eggplant seeds never came up, and it's rained every day so I keep waiting for a dry day to plant more seeds. 

BUT I ate my first pea pod yesterday! Woohoo! First edible I've grown in Florida. AND I never thought those little seedling tomato plants would amount to anything but they are doing really well! It rained all week now.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I think I'd try CQ's chemicals and skip the lye, LOL!
> My eggplant seeds never came up, and it's rained every day so I keep waiting for a dry day to plant more seeds.
> 
> BUT I ate my first pea pod yesterday! Woohoo! First edible I've grown in Florida. AND I never thought those little seedling tomato plants would amount to anything but they are doing really well! It rained all week now.


Awesome! don't you love the very first edible? I look forward to it every year like candy.


----------



## boskelli1571

We have asparagus right now and we will eat it until we turn green, it's wonderful fresh.
Waiting patiently for other stuff to pop up....


----------



## seminole wind

boskelli1571 said:


> We have asparagus right now and we will eat it until we turn green, it's wonderful fresh.
> Waiting patiently for other stuff to pop up....


Too funny!


----------



## Sylie

boskelli1571 said:


> We have asparagus right now and we will eat it until we turn green, it's wonderful fresh.
> Waiting patiently for other stuff to pop up....


We planted asparagus 3 yrs ago, it came up but never grew into anything, it came up again this year but it's about the size of a coffee stir stick. We just laugh at it haha


----------



## DuckRunner

Sylie said:


> We planted asparagus 3 yrs ago, it came up but never grew into anything, it came up again this year but it's about the size of a coffee stir stick. We just laugh at it haha


Lol, I read somewhere it takes 3 years to grow just one asparagus spear!


----------



## boskelli1571

DuckRunner said:


> Lol, I read somewhere it takes 3 years to grow just one asparagus spear!


You can cut sparsely the second year and then as much as you want in the 3rd - patience . Sylie it sounds like it needs lots of good quality manure and compost. You really have to feed it if you want it to feed you


----------



## Sylie

boskelli1571 said:


> You can cut sparsely the second year and then as much as you want in the 3rd - patience . Sylie it sounds like it needs lots of good quality manure and compost. You really have to feed it if you want it to feed you


Yeah, we did that the first 2 yrs, we didn't bother this year. it still looks like it did about a month after coming up the year we planted it lol. Oh well. There was nothing to cut last year and obviously won't be anything this year (yr 3) It is exactly the same size. A friend down the road grows it very successfully so we followed her growing instructions and she can't figure out why it won't do anything either. IDK. We'll just keep buying her already grown asparagus from her lol. Thx for the tip though!


----------



## boskelli1571

Sylie said:


> Yeah, we did that the first 2 yrs, we didn't bother this year. it still looks like it did about a month after coming up the year we planted it lol. Oh well. There was nothing to cut last year and obviously won't be anything this year (yr 3) It is exactly the same size. A friend down the road grows it very successfully so we followed her growing instructions and she can't figure out why it won't do anything either. IDK. We'll just keep buying her already grown asparagus from her lol. Thx for the tip though!


I planted 'Purple Passion' and 'Jersey' something. The Purple has been fantastic - it cooks up to a green color and tastes wonderful. Severely underwhelmed by the Jersey....


----------



## chickenqueen

I planted an asparagus bed last year.I've had 1 pop up and it's been rainy so I haven't looked again but I can't pick it until 2020.I use straw in the coop.I take the soiled straw and make 2 piles,old or new.I let 1 pile "cook" for at least 6 mos to break down the poop so it doesn't burn the roots and throw it in my garden and till it in real good before planting.The piles are also a gold mine of earthworms(if you or someone else like to fish).I don't have a green thumb but I keep trying.One of these days I'll get it right.


----------



## Sylie

boskelli1571 said:


> I planted 'Purple Passion' and 'Jersey' something. The Purple has been fantastic - it cooks up to a green color and tastes wonderful. Severely underwhelmed by the Jersey....


I have no idea what ours is but the jersey sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I planted an asparagus bed last year.I've had 1 pop up and it's been rainy so I haven't looked again but I can't pick it until 2020.I use straw in the coop.I take the soiled straw and make 2 piles,old or new.I let 1 pile "cook" for at least 6 mos to break down the poop so it doesn't burn the roots and throw it in my garden and till it in real good before planting.The piles are also a gold mine of earthworms(if you or someone else like to fish).I don't have a green thumb but I keep trying.One of these days I'll get it right.


I have a small compost box but I always forget to turn it so it's kinda just become a place to toss the weeds while I'm weeding lol. We don't have much space, our entire property is 50 feet wide by 75 feet long, my house, chicken coop/run, duck coop/run, garden, my parents camper, garage and 2 driveways all take up pretty much every inch.


----------



## chickenqueen

Bummer!!!I can't imagine living like that again.The best thing I ever did was get out of the city,though sometimes I wish I'd gone for a bigger piece of land.My yard is 450' wide by 1000' long.Dale measured it so we could put fence up.One side is done,can't afford the other 3 yet...


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Bummer!!!I can't imagine living like that again.The best thing I ever did was get out of the city,though sometimes I wish I'd gone for a bigger piece of land.My yard is 450' wide by 1000' long.Dale measured it so we could put fence up.One side is done,can't afford the other 3 yet...


I can only dream of that much space lol!

We are saving for permanent fencing also. I'm sick of the irresponsible neighbors and their "indoor/outdoor" cats and unleashed dogs, they harass my birds, poo in my garden and chase away the wild birds (cardinals are a favorite in my house). We put up temp. wire fence around the garden and I have to sit outside whenever the chickens and ducks are roaming the yard to keep them safe.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Bummer!!!I can't imagine living like that again.The best thing I ever did was get out of the city,though sometimes I wish I'd gone for a bigger piece of land.My yard is 450' wide by 1000' long.Dale measured it so we could put fence up.One side is done,can't afford the other 3 yet...


That's some chunk of land. And where you live it's got to be so green. If your yard is 450x1000, isn't that 10 acres? It's still a whole lot to fence, but it will feel good when done. I have yet to re-do mine, Just the back 150 x 200 feet.

These sprinkler people I contacted to move some sprinklers sent a guy to do an estimate, then never called to set up an appointment so I called them and she couldn't find the order. But she did and set the appointment up. Then it was cancelled due to rain. They called and moved the appointment. But Friday no one came and no one called. I called at 4pm and the guy said he couldn't find the appointment, so he'll call back. He never did. It's been 3 days. So who do you think will NOT be doing any sprinklers? On top of that my hot tub motor keeps flipping on and off without running, so another appointment for service I have to make.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> That's some chunk of land. And where you live it's got to be so green. If your yard is 450x1000, isn't that 10 acres? It's still a whole lot to fence, but it will feel good when done. I have yet to re-do mine, Just the back 150 x 200 feet.
> 
> These sprinkler people I contacted to move some sprinklers sent a guy to do an estimate, then never called to set up an appointment so I called them and she couldn't find the order. But she did and set the appointment up. Then it was cancelled due to rain. They called and moved the appointment. But Friday no one came and no one called. I called at 4pm and the guy said he couldn't find the appointment, so he'll call back. He never did. It's been 3 days. So who do you think will NOT be doing any sprinklers? On top of that my hot tub motor keeps flipping on and off without running, so another appointment for service I have to make.


Ugh! Customer service is going to the dogs. I'm sorry that you're having so many problems. I would find a new sprinkler guy for sure.


----------



## chickenqueen

No,it's technically a double lot of a 3 acre plot that the house and pond are on and a 2 acre lot that is "L" shaped and is a field on one side and a small patch of woods behind the pond.The catmint has started to bloom.When I planted it last year,it was only 10-20 small sprigs.I was going to plant my pepper plants there but they all fit on the big area.Last year I bought a bunch of flower bulbs and they're in the bottom of the fridge.I may go ahead and plant them around the mint and all over that strip


----------



## seminole wind

Well it looks like a sunny day and maybe later I can get the eggplant, cosmos, catmint, lettuce etc. In the ground. I have the manure. I just got a new rake and hoe from amazon. I'm waiting for black eyed susan roots in the mail. 

If I make a raised garden, and it doesn't need to be raised that much, how deep do plants need good soil?


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Well it looks like a sunny day and maybe later I can get the eggplant, cosmos, catmint, lettuce etc. In the ground. I have the manure. I just got a new rake and hoe from amazon. I'm waiting for black eyed susan roots in the mail.
> 
> If I make a raised garden, and it doesn't need to be raised that much, how deep do plants need good soil?


if the roots go down into the regular ground, then it's not a raised bed and you could probably just plant in the ground. I was told, when I started using raised beds, that the entire plant and root system needs to be in the bed itself, if the roots break through the bottom of the bed and goes into the ground, it's useless.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your question, if I am, I apologize. But a raised bed should be at least 2 ft deep, the deeper the better to give the roots plenty of space to go down as well as out. My first raised bed was 1 ft deep and sat directly on the ground, the plants grew but didn't produce very much.


----------



## Sylie

I just came in from the garden, it's 85 and the sun is brutal, the humidity is ridiculous and the black gnats are worse. At least I got my yellow squash and acorn squash replanted (thx to the rabbits that somehow keep getting in....) and also got my spinach planted and some peas in. I'll have to wait until this evening or in the morning to do more, I'm feeling kinda sick right now.


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks. 10 days of rain has put me behind. But I managed to get my eggplant in the ground. I just threw 50 seeds onto a bed that had 1/4 inch deep rake marks and smoothed it over. Can I transplant if needed? Should I cover them with plastic to keep the moisture in?

Went for a nice ride today but horse was lame when I came back. It's 2 days after a trim, I am praying she's a little tender. And not another pricey episode. This time I'll call the farrier before the vet cause the farrier will come for free.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Thanks. 10 days of rain has put me behind. But I managed to get my eggplant in the ground. I just threw 50 seeds onto a bed that had 1/4 inch deep rake marks and smoothed it over. Can I transplant if needed? Should I cover them with plastic to keep the moisture in?
> 
> Went for a nice ride today but horse was lame when I came back. It's 2 days after a trim, I am praying she's a little tender. And not another pricey episode. This time I'll call the farrier before the vet cause the farrier will come for free.


You should be able to transplant if you need to. With as much rain as you are getting, I wouldn't worry about the plastic. If the rain slows down for a few days you can always just spritz them with a hose or watering can or whatever.

As for the horse, it could be from the trim, is she shod? If she's still lame today check for heat in her pastern and fetlock. I'm sure you picked her frogs but if she's still lame, maybe check again for a small rock tucked away somewhere. If she has deep frogs those little suckers can hide. I agree with calling the farrier over the vet first. Farrier will figure it out and if he/she can't, they'll know if you should move on to a vet.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sorry to hear about your horse.Is it a new problem or leftover from last year?I've got an inch of water sitting in the back garden area and can't get out to till it...


----------



## seminole wind

It may be a relapse from last year. Or her soles are tender from all the rain. 

Sylie, she's barefoot . And except for the limestone road we cross, all the ground is either grass or sand.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> It may be a relapse from last year. Or her soles are tender from all the rain.
> 
> Sylie, she's barefoot . And except for the limestone road we cross, all the ground is either grass or sand.


Aah okay, then it's probably not a stone lol


----------



## seminole wind

Actually I'm very happy to say that she looks sound today! So, I'll be back out there on Saturday.


----------



## chickenqueen

Storms this weekend.If this keeps up,I'll never get the rest of the garden planted.


----------



## boskelli1571

chickenqueen said:


> Storms this weekend.If this keeps up,I'll never get the rest of the garden planted.


Wow! Yor certainly get a lot of rain there - have you thought of rice paddies??


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Actually I'm very happy to say that she looks sound today! So, I'll be back out there on Saturday.


Very glad to hear it!


----------



## chickenqueen

boskelli1571 said:


> Wow! Yor certainly get a lot of rain there - have you thought of rice paddies??


Yes,I have.I found where I can buy the seed but harvesting would be a problem.On the other hand,it would be a treat for the chickens/geese.I don't even have to prepare the area,just throw the seed in the boggy area.


----------



## seminole wind

I just got 10 black eyed susans rootings in the mail. So I can get flowers this year. With these perinneals I guess I have nursery plants going and not big enough to divide. but that's perinneals.


----------



## chickenqueen

I checked the asparagus bed yesterday and there are asparagus everywhere(at least I think it's the asparagus,it's growing in semi-crooked lines).I need to weed in there and add dirt on top of the rows.I also went swimming with the geese and was pleasantly surprised to see no cattails out there.I finally broke down and bought expensive chemicals last year but they actually did what they were suppose to and did it well.Red wing black birds would weave nests in the cattails and I missed watching them feed their babies.


----------



## seminole wind

Do you do anything to attract bluebirds? There's specifics to it but you'd be lucky if you had them. I've always wanted to give it a try.


----------



## chickenqueen

They come in the spring.There are a few different "blue" birds here,including the blue jays.One species make their nests in the grass and we have to keep the mower blades high to avoid them.They head out in Aug,going back to their winter home.


----------



## seminole wind

Got my Black Eyed Susans so I got to get them in the ground. In between rain drops!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Got my Black Eyed Susans so I got to get them in the ground. In between rain drops!


Awesome! I bet they will be beautiful, I'd like to see pics when they flower


----------



## seminole wind

Every thing I have here is "nursery" stock. Can't wait for those plants to get bigger and spread. I got 10 rootings for the daisies.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Every thing I have here is "nursery" stock. Can't wait for those plants to get bigger and spread. I got 10 rootings for the daisies.


Nice! I'm pretty anxious for my stuff to grow, I did see that one of my broccoli has a teeny tiny head starting and my corn is knee high now. Tomatoes are growing really well. I planted 75 carrots and 1 came up....just one! Absolutely none of my sunflowers have come up and neither have my green onions. My beets and chard are going crazy though.


----------



## seminole wind

My stuff is doing well. And the weeds are doing especially well!


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> My stuff is doing well. And the weeds are doing especially well!


Awesome! the weeds are the best part! ( or maybe I've been out in the sun too long?)


----------



## seminole wind

I saw peas and beans! Not enough for a meal but maybe if I pick now we can eat them raw. Yum.'


----------



## Sylie

The storms last night did a good bit of damage to my garden, my unstaked tomatoes and peppers are all laying over on the ground covered in mud, my beets and some corn are flattened.
I'm hoping they will stand back up today. I propped the worst of the corn plants on sticks and need to get back out there and stake up the tomatoes until I can buy more cages. My cucumber plants are all beat up too. 

I hope everything recovers, I would hate to lose any of my precious veggies! luckily though, my chard help up really well and I just had a nice chard salad with some yummy yard weeds mixed in. (oxalis aka yellow wood sorrel gives it a really nice lemon tang and some purslane for omega 3!)


----------



## seminole wind

Well those veggies are sturdy. I planted pea seedlings and they grew and one got totally bent over at like 3 weeks old and still managed to produce lots of peas. I thought there was no way it would survive.

Do my summer squash need to be off the ground?


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Well those veggies are sturdy. I planted pea seedlings and they grew and one got totally bent over at like 3 weeks old and still managed to produce lots of peas. I thought there was no way it would survive.
> 
> Do my summer squash need to be off the ground?


If your ground is really wet, then yes, you should try to get them off the ground, they rot really easily. If the ground underneath them dries out during the day then they're probably fine.

all of my plants stood back up yesterday


----------



## chickenqueen

I got out to cut the grass/weeds in one garden area and there's still 1=2" of water out there.I probably shouldn't have cut those areas as wet as it was but we are expecting more rain and with the tall grass/weeds it wasn't drying up at all.I noticed there didn't seem to be many frogs at the pond this year but I found them in the wet spots of the yard.They were jumping everywhere.Still can't till back there and the plants that need transplanted yet aren't looking too good.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> I got out to cut the grass/weeds in one garden area and there's still 1=2" of water out there.I probably shouldn't have cut those areas as wet as it was but we are expecting more rain and with the tall grass/weeds it wasn't drying up at all.I noticed there didn't seem to be many frogs at the pond this year but I found them in the wet spots of the yard.They were jumping everywhere.Still can't till back there and the plants that need transplanted yet aren't looking too good.


Oh that's a lot of wet. I sure hope you get a few nice days to help dry everything out.


----------



## chickenqueen

Well,it dries out or I'll have a rice paddy this year.It's raining again.


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Well,it dries out or I'll have a rice paddy this year.It's raining again.


geeze, too much is as bad as too little. some years we get a few inches in the spring then nothing for the rest of the summer (last year). This year we have gotten a little more than last year but I'm still worried it's going to end again, I hate watering the garden by the bucket. We have a 350 gallon water catchment but it's on the opposite side of the house from the garden so I carry 2 5 gallon buckets from the catchment to the garden repeatedly until the whole garden is watered. I would not be opposed to a good soaking rain once a week all summer long.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Well,it dries out or I'll have a rice paddy this year.It's raining again.


I guess you'll need to plant things on mounds or something.


----------



## chickenqueen

It wasn't this bad until I let someone play with his new tractors and till 3 big areas to plant.He never planted anything and one day while I wasn't home,took it upon himself to irrigate and drain.He left a bunch of deep trenches,went through and butchered some pine roots and generally tore it up back there.I was not happy and I let him know it,too,but I'm stuck with the damage to my property and the standing water.Plus,he was so lazy he wouldn't/couldn't walk and would drive his truck back(only when it was wet,never dry)and leave big ruts where we walk and he shouldn't have been driving there anyway.He was so disrespectful and didn't know what he was doing except causing damage.A lot of damage all over.I still cuss him out every time I go back there and I hope his ears ring.


----------



## seminole wind

Don't you hate when they do that?
Well I think I killed my shasta daisy seedlings. And I'm dying to grow lavender so I bought a test plant. Well looks like I'm killing that too. I'll move it to a drier place with more sand in the compost and see.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Don't you hate when they do that?
> Well I think I killed my shasta daisy seedlings. And I'm dying to grow lavender so I bought a test plant. Well looks like I'm killing that too. I'll move it to a drier place with more sand in the compost and see.


I would love to grow lavender again but the one year that I had it, my husband complained the entire year, he HATES the smell of lavender (seriously? who hates the smell of lavender!?) so I'm not allowed to grow it anymore.


----------



## seminole wind

Sylie said:


> I would love to grow lavender again but the one year that I had it, my husband complained the entire year, he HATES the smell of lavender (seriously? who hates the smell of lavender!?) so I'm not allowed to grow it anymore.


Not allowed? That statement makes me run out and do it, LOL.
I replanted mine in sandier soil and mixed in lime in a sunny sunny spot. We'll see. I'm waiting for 6 more starters.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> Not allowed? That statement makes me run out and do it, LOL.
> I replanted mine in sandier soil and mixed in lime in a sunny sunny spot. We'll see. I'm waiting for 6 more starters.


Yeah, I feel the same way a lot of times lol but, Gotta keep the peace.


----------



## seminole wind

I know I know. I remember twice my silkie was sitting on eggs that got too far along (OOPS!) to throw out.


----------



## Sylie

seminolewind said:


> I know I know. I remember twice my silkie was sitting on eggs that got too far along (OOPS!) to throw out.


rofl! accidents will happen!


----------



## Sylie

I have no idea what happened with my garden, I planted 75 carrots, 1 came up and then the rain beat it to death. I planted 20 green onions, none came up, I planted an extra beet bed of 20 and 1 came up but the rain and bugs killed that one. I planted 15 sunflowers, none came up, I planted 12 nasturtiums, 1 came up. I have no idea what's going on. I need to get out there and replant them all now. 
Saw a vine borer yesterday hanging out by my unprotected pumpkins (nasturtiums didn't come up to protect them!) and zuccini


----------



## chickenqueen

Were your chickens watching and can they get to your garden?I know mine watched me and went behind me and ate the carrot and parsnip seeds.I had to replant and cover them.And don't forget the wild birds and critters that dine on seeds or maybe some of those take a little longer to sprout.When did you plant them?


----------



## Sylie

chickenqueen said:


> Were your chickens watching and can they get to your garden?I know mine watched me and went behind me and ate the carrot and parsnip seeds.I had to replant and cover them.And don't forget the wild birds and critters that dine on seeds or maybe some of those take a little longer to sprout.When did you plant them?


They may have been watching but no, they cannot get to the garden, it's fenced off for that reason, I didn't want them eating my plants. The seeds were all planted in mid to late April. Except for the replacement yellow squash and acorn squash seeds, those were (re)planted 2nd week of may and have come up and are growing nicely. The wild birds have a bird feeder right inside the garden with suet cakes and bird seed available.


----------



## seminole wind

I know what you mean. I've had some "not come up" ones too.
I picked my first meal of waxbeans and have a great recipe , saute onions, garlic in olive oil til soft, add beans and saute. Add broth to cover and cook 30 minutes, and tomatoes at some point. Pepper and salt, and maybe some chili pepper? Yum!


----------



## chickenqueen

Got one more row to till,get fence up and get everything else in.It will be done today.I bought dirt to fill in the asparagus bed and did that until almost 10 last night.It's doing really,really good,I was impressed with them and glad I put them in last year and the geese don't bother it(knock on wood).All of my big garden tools broke this year,one after another.I had to buy a new hoe,rake and pitchfork.


----------



## seminole wind

I had to replace a hoe and a rake . And another rake I broke at the horse stable shoveling compost. I'm ready to replant stuff like beans and peas. Beans did well, peas did not. After having eggplant seeds not grow, I took 2 envelopes of them and scattered them in one bed. Well I believe I am getting eggplants!


----------



## chickenqueen

I got 2 rows tilled and ready to plant but ran out of fence.I can't plant until it's fenced in or the geese will eat my transplants and the corn as soon as it comes up.Dale needed to cut it for me because he hides/looses all his tools(and mine if I don't keep on him) and,of course,I couldn't find the wire cutters.He promised to do it this morning but.......


----------



## dawg53

I sold my rain barrel yesterday to an elderly gentleman for $35. He wanted to build a raised garden bed like I had. 
If it didnt sell, I was going to use it to run the boat motor.
He was a nice guy, so I gave him a dozen fresh eggs. He was very happy and grateful.


----------



## Sylie

dawg53 said:


> I sold my rain barrel yesterday to an elderly gentleman for $35. He wanted to build a raised garden bed like I had.
> If it didnt sell, I was going to use it to run the boat motor.
> He was a nice guy, so I gave him a dozen fresh eggs. He was very happy and grateful.


That was really nice of you 

I have teeny tiny zucchini's!!! I hope the vine borers stay away. We've seen 1 this year so far. I have far too many plants that they like. My tomatoes are starting to get flowers now and one head of broccoli that is close to being ready to harvest. I'm getting excited for fresh veggies!


----------



## MountainMama

Hi, new here! This is my first garden in about 10 years. I had a lot of nice plants going, but then we had about two weeks of torrential downpours and all the rain killed my potatoes, and several lettuce plants. My broccoli is a little stunted, and something dug up my carrots.
On the plus side, my tomatoes are doing wonderful, and my pumpkin and cucumbers are flowering.


----------



## Steinwand

My first ever garden and it's doing great I'm companion planting lol  bc of limited space anyway I have lots of herbs but some cold weather in April killed my Basil ugh  and I'm planning on making my own tomato sauce this year I have two Roma tomato plants two beefsteak I've never thought they did good in my moms old garden but there pretty good in mine  and one cherry tomato!!! I obviously like tomato! Oh and bell peppers omg bell peppers and tomato are all you need!


----------



## Sylie

MountainMama said:


> Hi, new here! This is my first garden in about 10 years. I had a lot of nice plants going, but then we had about two weeks of torrential downpours and all the rain killed my potatoes, and several lettuce plants. My broccoli is a little stunted, and something dug up my carrots.
> On the plus side, my tomatoes are doing wonderful, and my pumpkin and cucumbers are flowering.


Hello! Welcome to Chicken Forum!!

I'm sorry about the problems in your garden, Mother Nature can sure be nasty sometimes! I just lost half my garden this morning to severe t storms.


----------



## MountainMama

Sylie said:


> Hello! Welcome to Chicken Forum!!
> 
> I'm sorry about the problems in your garden, Mother Nature can sure be nasty sometimes! I just lost half my garden this morning to severe t storms.


It is so disappointing, isn't it? All that hard work, gone.


----------



## Sylie

MountainMama said:


> It is so disappointing, isn't it? All that hard work, gone.


Almost makes you want to cry.


----------



## Steinwand

Hahaha made me cry, jkjk


----------

